# Hello from the States!



## Curtiss Hawk (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wanted to stop by and introduce myself... I'm not new to forums, I'm a mod at a couple sports-related sites, but I'm certainly new to aviation forums. Behind only my Family, God, and my favorite sports teams, aviation is my passion. I'm currently working on getting my pilot's license (fixed wing and private)... I have a particular love for old warbirds (P-40, all the Supermarines, and the P-38, especially the "G" model in particular) and modeling, which I'm very new to. If anyone has any tips to pass along about getting started in modeling, I'd love your input. I built a fairly good-looking A-10 years ago, and I'm currently working on a JU-52. I've got a BF-109 and P-51 R/C plane... to go along with 2 Piper Cubs and an ARF Eagle II. Good looking site, and I plan on posting regularly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## imalko (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Hawk! Glad to meet ya!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Curtis!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi there and welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 2, 2010)

G'day Curtiss, welcome, it's nice to have you join us.


----------



## otftch (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome form sunny Florida.
Ed


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome from England. I'm sure you'll get your modelling questions answered here!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Curtiss Hawk. 8)


Wheels


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Loiner (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Curtis Hawk, there's plenty of modelling discussion and tips on this forum so hope you enjoy participating on here.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome! 

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard CH.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing your work. Especially your JU52. I have one I've been working on myself.


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi and welcome from Poland!


----------

